
The LG Wing is a “T” shaped, dual-screen smartphone - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/the-lg-wing-is-a-t-shaped-dual-screen-smartphone/
======
imposterr
I love that LG is still playing around with new form factors. Between this and
the V60 the line up looks interesting.

That being said, I don't think these will catch on, and that's very
unfortunate as it disincentivizes companies to try new things.

~~~
setr
well, at least software-wise I guess there shouldn't be an issue; android
already supports multi-tasking, and scaling to that size (not sure what they
call it -- but my samsung floating app feature seems to be generally well
supported, and most apps scaling properly)

So it's just an issue of whether consumers will actually go for it.. which is
exactly the incentive/disincentive you want.

